# Had Colonoscopy today - question about mucus



## 21749 (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi All,I had my colonoscopy today and everything went well. No Polyps but there was some patchy inflammation in my colon and more in by rectum so my doc took biopsies. I have a question for the group. My doc said I would have alittle blood coming out the next two days, which I already see. On top of that I have had a good amount of mucus too. Has anyone else had lots of mucus after their procedure??


----------



## 18304 (May 4, 2006)

No blood, lots of pain and a fair amount of mucus for me. The mucus decreased by the 3rd day and the pain decreased after the 2nd day. Apparently the reason why I had the pain has nothing to do with the Colonoscopy, just my bowel reacting. :S


----------



## 22943 (Aug 27, 2005)

Yup. I had lots of mucus after my procedure. A little blood too. Not too bad.


----------



## 21749 (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone, that makes me feel alot better!!!


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I am getting closer to mine I see the doc tomorow to make the appointment for the colonoscopy what a waste of time Hope he will let me use miralax prepKAren


----------

